# Gen 2 swap and conversions possible?



## jbadcruze2018 (Sep 25, 2019)

so im in a situation where i love my cruze its a great car but by the time its paid off its not gonna be worth much i work for a chevy dealer and they are dropping in price fast. ive always wanted to build a rally car i looked up the chassis type of the gen 2 cruzes and found its a D2XX and there is 3 GM cars that share that chassis type they all have the 2.0t engines with awd drive so i was wondering if anyone on here has seen or heard of any kind of swap like this i want to research and try to plan an awd 2.0t swap trifecta has info on the 2.0t swap by itself but i would like awd just curious. before yall say it i know its just a cruze and i know there are cheaper already awd cars out there but i love building cars and i want to build my car instead of trading so just wanna do research and see if its even plausible not worried about time, difficulty, or money just trying to find info on plausibility.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

These are about a Gen I, but should hold some insights:
*Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build)
Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs)
Building The Cruzen2.0*
and as you already know
*TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP Cruze*

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

Trifecta did a 2.0l 300hp cruze and a 3.6l twin turbo in the gen1 but I haven’t seen any v6 swaps into a gen2 cruze yet. I would like more power but it might be easier to sell the Cruze and get another model that has more v6 or even v8 swap options.


----------

